# Anyone know swarm dates for Alabama?



## Chrissmith1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

I live in chambers country right above lee county


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, Shucks! I thought Lanett was in the northern tier of counties ... Good thing we have maps on the internet! 

I will expect to to see swarm cells in my hives in March, maybe 
April. This year, probably early March. (north central Alabama)
Some folks were talking about having multiple queen cells & doing splits recently around the Alabama/Florida state line, so if you are thinking of putting out bait hives, now would be a good time.
I have only collected 2 swarms, one off a fence post in June, and one was in a bait box I was bringing in for the season in late July.. Good Luck .... CE


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am in Covington County, which touches the Florida line. I found capped drone brood and queen cups in my hives this past Sunday. So I know I will have drones flying in the DCAs no later than 2 weeks from now. Does not necessarily mean "swarming," but my bees have started to turn their thoughts toward reproduction.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

im about 5 miles from the Al line and ive got a lot of capped drone brood in my 2 hives and a ton of capped worker brood. got my first "swarm" call of the year yesterday that turned out to be a little water meter box cutout but there was new white comb and nectar in there. no drone brood in the cutout though.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

jakec said:


> im about 5 miles from the Al line and ive got a lot of capped drone brood in my 2 hives and a ton of capped worker brood. got my first "swarm" call of the year yesterday that turned out to be a little water meter box cutout but there was new white comb and nectar in there. no drone brood in the cutout though.


You guys don't see any AHB in Cantonment do you? I have heard that AHB like water meter boxes.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

psm1212 said:


> I am in Covington County, which touches the Florida line. I found capped drone brood and queen cups in my hives this past Sunday. So I know I will have drones flying in the DCAs no later than 2 weeks from now. Does not necessarily mean "swarming," but my bees have started to turn their thoughts toward reproduction.


I've kept bees in Covington County for a good number of years not uncommon for them to swarm as early as January.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

psm1212 said:


> You guys don't see any AHB in Cantonment do you? I have heard that AHB like water meter boxes.


not any that I know of. this is the 4th cutout ive done in a water meter box in 2 years.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like based on previous posted swarm dates in Alabama, next week or 2 is about the time when y'all start seeing your first swarms... http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321076-Alabama/page4
Good luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here in west Alabama, near Columbus, MS, I start seeing the first swarms around the end of March. In a "normal" year mid April is when heavier swarming starts. I think it will be earlier this year than April.


----------

